
KDE 4 Uses 40% Less Memory Than 3 Despite Eye-Candy - nickb
http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/12/13/2314206
======
jamesbritt
FTFA: "Update: 12/14 22:40 GMT by Z : Or, not so much. An anonymous reader
writes "The author of the original KDE 3.5 vs KDE 4.0 memory comparison has
come out with a more accurate benchmark. In reality, KDE 4.0 uses 110 MB more
memory than KDE 3.5.8."

